# Big tuna caught yesterday!!!



## rippndrag

caught this fish trolling for spanish at the sea bouy out of destin !!!


----------



## rippndrag

Just kidding , Dont know whot caught this fish but I found this picture of this blue fin posted on facebook today.I think those guys need a bigger boat!!!


----------



## brnbser

I remember seeing several photo's about this blue fin being caught a while back, I want to say it was somewhere NE


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yeah i saw this one a while back also. I bet that was a hell of a ride back in.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

looks like a photo shop to me lol


----------



## whome

jdhkingfisher said:


> looks like a photo shop to me lol


I don't know if it was photoshopped or not, but I guarantee they didnt catch him with those spinning reels on the ttop....


----------



## MSViking

while that particular pic does look a little photoshopped, I saw the entire series of pics on another forum and it's real. There were 15-20 pics posted of before and after fish was put in the boat.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i have no doubt the tuna is real. they get that big but seriously on that boat lol


----------



## JoeyWelch

Water Hazard said:


> I don't know if it was photoshopped or not, but I guarantee they didnt catch him with those spinning reels on the ttop....


 Hey Water Hazard, That braide line is sumpn else huh?


----------



## JoeyWelch

From what I remember this was real. I had a link to the supposed real story. I'll try to find it.


----------



## JoeyWelch

firstlightanglers.com • View topic - 712lb - 101" Giant on a Tiagra 50 and 90lb Fluorocarbon

Here ya go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V

It was from somewhere off Massatwoshits if I remember correctly.

Water Hazard, I believe you could catch one that big with a Stella loaded with braid but I sure as hell wouldn't want to. Thats what god invented the Tiagra for


----------



## fishingcanada

jdhkingfisher said:


> looks like a photo shop to me lol



yeah kinda... It would be great if someday you post a pic of your own catch, who knows?? lol!


----------

